# fogger?? attn: DeShawn



## looseyfur (Jan 13, 2005)

1) Fogger. Twice daily the fogger turns on for the purpose of humidifying the cage. It's in a case I made of a couple of closely matched storage containers from the dollar store. The case has holes drilled in three sides, which 'muffles' the usually high output of an uncovered fogger. The lid also serves to prevent the accompanying splash.

D-

could you elabrate on the "fogger" explaining it for someone who wanted to build one? I am getting my ducks in a row to make some setups so I am ready for any new arrivals...

thanks-

looseyfur


----------



## DeShawn (Jan 15, 2005)

:? Fogger?

I don't use a fogger. The closest thing I have come to using one is the Tripic Aire humidifier.


----------



## looseyfur (Jan 15, 2005)

hrm I cut an pasted that bit about the fogger right from your site.

or maybe not?

how much did the Tripic Aire humidifier cost? where did you pic it up?

loosey


----------



## DeShawn (Jan 16, 2005)

If you got it from my site, it would have had to have been from one of Evans caresheets.

As for the humidifier, you can get it from Petco and many other pet stores. I bought mine off of ebay. I do not recommend it though, as it really is not needed. I was just like most beginners to exotic species... I started off buying all kinds of unnecessary stuff out of fear that the mantids were extra hard to take care of. Now I don't even bother with substrate.


----------



## MicroMantis (Feb 25, 2005)

Ya, Frogger! Go Frogger! Go Fogger?

Oh fogger.

U mean dry ice? Or water vaper, or smoke?


----------

